# 2008 Arizona Cup World Ranking Tournament, USAT Qualifier



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2008 Arizona Cup World Ranking Tournament, USAT Qualifier
www.arizonacup.com

2008 Arizona Cup, All 70 meters, great for youth archers!
Individual archer on time registration deadline postmark March 21st
(Late entries subject to field capacity)
National Teams Preliminary registration deadline postmark March 12th 
Open teams can register at the tourney.

Hint:
The shirts embroidered are from Antigua (golf style, tech dri fabric, navy blue)
Mens, polo style, Womens sleeveless polo style.
A bargain at $25 each (AAE sponsorship), great for wear anytime, anywhere.

Improvements:
The parking lot has been enlarged by 30 parking spaces.
Full width of range permanent canopies! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=638699&highlight=2008+Arizona+Cup 

Come out and enjoy the 2008 Olympic Trials Finals Venue.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Let It Be Known....*

NASCAR will also be in town the same week......Book your hotels early!!!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*On time registration postmark due, Friday, March 21, 2008*

On time registration postmark due, Friday, March 21, 2008 
Note that there is a limited number of Special Rate Crowne Plaza - Phoenix (Metro Center) hotel rooms, do not delay.

2008 AAE Arizona Cup www.arizonacup.com 
FITA-COPARCO World Ranking Tournament
USAT Qualifier
Star FITA


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Reserve Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center) Hotel Rooms as soon as possible.*

2008 AZ Cup update: Reserve Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center) Hotel Rooms as soon as possible.

The deadline for on time tournament registration is March 21, 2008 (post mark).
Note that the specially priced tournament hotel rooms at the Crown Plaza (Metro Center) are in limited supply.
Reserve your hotel room before registering for the tournament.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> 2008 AZ Cup update: Reserve Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center) Hotel Rooms as soon as possible.
> 
> The deadline for on time tournament registration is March 21, 2008 (post mark).
> Note that the specially priced tournament hotel rooms at the Crown Plaza (Metro Center) are in limited supply.
> Reserve your hotel room before registering for the tournament.


4 more hours until the Crowne Plaza AAE AZ Cup room block expires.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Late Registration*

You can still register late for the 2008 Arizona Cup on a first come, first serve basis.
The tournament information website is www.arizonacup.com
Clik on “Forms” on the left hand to access a pdf or word document version of the individual registration form.

Registrations postmarked after March 21, 2008 will be assessed a late fee. 
Late entries will be accepted in order received as field capacity permits.
(Consider overnight deliver of your completed registration form, waiver and payment) 
There is no on site registration.

(postmarked after March 21st )
LATE REGISTRATION FEE= $155

Hint: As of 3-22-08, 7:00 PM there is space.
Don’t, delay, send in your late registration right away.
Email the tournament at [email protected] when you send in your late registration. 
We can give you a status report once we know your paperwork is on its way!

Also:
AAE AZ Cup is also NASCAR time in Arizona.
Make sure you have a hotel reservation.
There is a camp ground at Ben Avery.
Our room block at the Crowne Plaza Metro Center has expired.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Late Registration as of March 27, 2008*

Looks like almost all of the on time registrations are in.
There are about 190 registered, 12 percent below the 7 year average of 217 archers.
The field capacity is about 250.

Consider late registering.
Information and forms are located on www.arizonacup.com 
Forms are available in PDF and word format.
Email [email protected] to let us know you want to come.

The field looks good including the permanent canopies.
The enlarged parking lot and spectator stands look great too.
There is even a new traffic signal on the highway into the archery and clay target area of the Ben Avery Shooting Facility.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center) has extended the special room rate for the 2008 AAE AZ Cup.
Contact the Crowne Plaza ASAP to reserve a room, while available and supply lasts.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*200+*

As of April 2, 2008 there are over 200 archers registered for the Arizona Cup.
There is space for more archers. Come join the fun!
Email [email protected] to inquire about late tournament registration.
The Crowne Plaza Hotel has a limited number of rooms available at the special tournament rate.
Contact the Crowne Plaza Hotel Phoenix (Metro Center) to reserve a special rate room.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Day 1, First 1/2 of Q, Result*

The first of the two 72x70 meter qualification rounds results are posted.
http://www.arizonacup.com/
Click on “Results” on the left hand side of the page.
It was a coolish windy day.

Tomorrow looks to be cool again but with much lighter winds, perhaps a good day to try of a USAT qualifying score.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*Where!?!?!?!?*

Are the pics!?!?  I need pics!:biggrin1:


----------



## MM1354 (Apr 13, 2005)

Bob; The results link is disabled. Tryed to look, no luck. MM1354


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

MM1354 said:


> Bob; The results link is disabled. Tryed to look, no luck. MM1354


It works for me.
Perhaps you were looking at the same time as the target assigments for day two were being posted.
FYI, the tournament is re seeding the target assigments based on rank for day two of the qualification rounds.
Not only does reseeding allow the top competitors to keep an eye on their competiton, but is also is great for the spectators to see the top competitors all together. The arrow groups on the top targets are incredible to look at.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Pics Plus*



girlarchery said:


> Are the pics!?!?  I need pics!:biggrin1:


Ron Carmichael of the TSAA is one of the greats when it comes to taking and posting great pictures.
He captures the archers better than anyone and takes the time to document the venue, leaderboard and staff to give all a feel of the event.
Best of all, he posts the pics quickly and stores the information for future reference.
Here is the TSAA website 2008 AAE AZ Cup photo index
http://texasarchery.org/Photos/AZCup2008/index.html


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*Ty*

THANK YOU!!!! I like pics, because I dont like to read! Lol. =] thank you!

Shae


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

I wish they held the AZ Cup twice a year. It is a smoothly-run, well-organized and well officiated event. It goes very well, and if the compounders would only not take so long to argue over lines :wink: then it would be perfect. :tongue:

The wind has been a factor, but it blows the same on all the archers. Sky has been a deep blue, clean air, and bright faces (some of which have been somewhat seared (hello, SUNSCREEN???)). 

It's been a lot of fun watching the archers - I'm particularly impressed with the team from Columbia - they are actually a TEAM, and they support each other very well. 
I've posted the latest set of photos from today, and will shoot some more for the OR rounds tomorrow, hopefully. 

CHeck the Texas Website for the photo link.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures, Ron!!

-peace!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Ron!!-peace!


Wish y'all were here, Hollywood! (Hook em)


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*The pictures are great!*

I second that! Thanks for the pictures including the scoreboards.

Lance


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Day 2 Q Round Results*

Results are posted for the 2x72x70M meter Q Rounds.
All men and women recurve archers as well as women compound advance to the individual elimination (Olympic) Rounds.
Men compound archers with a score of 1124 or higher advance to the individual elimination (Olympic) Rounds.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Bob,

Were the Open Team rounds shot yesterday? Just curious....

Sorry to have missed this year. I will be back next season!

Denise


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

scooby3xs said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Were the Open Team rounds shot yesterday? Just curious....
> 
> ...


Yes, we conducted the Open Team Rounds on Friday PM.
It was warm and the winds died down here and there.
The nature of the open team rounds and the availibilty of last minute team registrations causes delayed results postings. 

Sadly, lot of folks couldnt make it to the AAE AZ Cup this year.
Hopefully, next year?

For those that couldnt come, the permament canopies and enlarged parking lot were great hits. 
There are four 24' x 36' spectator canopies with bleachers.
As a result there were only three or four private specator canopies were set up by a few and those people set up just to claim so territory.
There is a lot of construction in the area including new hotels and better freeway access.
We always try to make the tourney better and better each year.
This year thanks to the AZ Game and Fish Department and private donors, we took some big physical improvement steps.
Back to the field...


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Final Round Photos have been posted on the TSAA website. The winds quit during the 1/16, and every one had to adjust for CALM.... a very nice event indeed. Thanks to Janice and Bob Pian for running a very good tournament.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Thank You!*

Thank you to the volunteers that make the AAE Arizona Cup able to serve the archers in a fair, efficient and effect manner.
Thank you to the archers that must make a choice as to which tournaments to take part and choose the AZ Cup.
Thank you to AAE Caviler USA for title sponsorship that enables the tournament to offer prize money!
Thank you AAE for coordinating the availability of national team transportation.
Thank you to Coparco for nominating the AZ Cup as one of the continental associations World Ranking Tournaments.
Thank you to USA Archery for sanctioning the AZ Cup as a US Archery Team Qualifier and HPP rolling ranking event. 
Thank you to the judges from FITA and Coparco (Canada, Cuba, Mexico and Uganda) that make AZ Cup truly as International Event.
Thank you Crowne Plaza Hotel for providing full hotel service and making our guests feel comfortable. 
Thank you to those that expressed appreciation for the effort and were willing to make suggestions (ie, keep rules announcement brief by conducting a beginner’s rules review on practice day)
Finally, thank you to the Arizona Game and Fish Department and the Ben Avery Shooting Facility for procuring the canopy complex and facilitating the parking lot expansion and prepping the facility for us!
Thank yous all around.

The final individual ranking results are posted.
Back to the field tomorrow to put away and plan for the final stage of the Olympic Trails (OT3) and the 2009 AZ Cup!

Sincerely,
The Arizona State Archery Association, hosts of the 2008 AAE Arizona Cup.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Complete AZ Cup Pictures*

Pictures of the Az cup are now online on the photo links page at www.dolphin-sys.com.

There is also a direct link to the photo albums from the front page of the USA Archery website. www.usarchery.org.

As alyas comments good and bad are welcome!

Enjoy!

Gary


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Coach1,

I enjoyed all of the AZ Cup pictures in your gallery, especially those "frontal" pictures of the Medal Rounds. Thanks for sharing them with us. - John


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

coach1 said:


> Pictures of the Az cup are now online on the photo links page at www.dolphin-sys.com.
> 
> There is also a direct link to the photo albums from the front page of the USA Archery website. www.usarchery.org.
> 
> ...


The first link gives a page that seems to be an industry or business ad. The second (USA) doesn't have the AZ Cup up under results.

Either these aren't ready yet or I really can't operate a mouse. Hummm...

Dave


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Dave T said:


> The first link gives a page that seems to be an industry or business ad. The second (USA) doesn't have the AZ Cup up under results.
> 
> Either these aren't ready yet or I really can't operate a mouse. Hummm...
> 
> Dave


On the left there is a menu and most of the way down there is a "archery links (photos)" link.

Of course, you may not be able to see it if your computer isn't set up the way the website assumes it is. It is a java applet based menu within a frame created using MS Frontpage.

-Andrew


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

And thank you Bob for a first rate well organized event.
See you next year.

Kevin Brayford
Mathews International Prostaff
Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

spangler said:


> On the left there is a menu and most of the way down there is a "archery links (photos)" link.
> 
> Of course, you may not be able to see it if your computer isn't set up the way the website assumes it is. It is a java applet based menu within a frame created using MS Frontpage.
> 
> -Andrew


No such link on the page I got. Believe me, I looked. Guess my computer "...isn't set up the way the website assumes it is." At least I don't feel so stupid (LOL).

Dave


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Dave T said:


> No such link on the page I got. Believe me, I looked. Guess my computer "...isn't set up the way the website assumes it is." At least I don't feel so stupid (LOL).
> 
> Dave


Right, that is the problem with non-standards based websites.


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

Dave T said:


> No such link on the page I got. Believe me, I looked. Guess my computer "...isn't set up the way the website assumes it is." At least I don't feel so stupid (LOL).
> 
> Dave


Here's a direct link: http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2008/album/index.html


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The photo links are live on www.arizonacup.com
Near the bottom of the left hand column.

The OR brackets are posted also.
Near the bottom of the left hand column.
Have a look at page 3 of 4 of the Elimination Round Individual Mens Compound Brackets results.
D Cousins and R Willet shot four, one arrow tie breaker shoot offs.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*USAA Press release*

USAA Press release

http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/file/08_AAE_Arizona_Cup_PressRelease.pdf


----------



## ststephenarcher (Mar 7, 2007)

*Great tournament*

This year was the first time I attended AZ Cup, and I had a great time! Thanks to you, Bob, and all the judges, crew and volunteers for putting on such a well-run, professional tournament. See you next year.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Open Team Round as well as AR, CAP and Jr. Rankings have been posted.
www.arizonacup.com, Results link on the left.

Sheri Rhodes coordinates the Team Rounds using the combined archers scores of the 2x72x70 meter rounds to determine team ranking.
The team round for all four categories take place at the same time using the full width of the Ben Avery FITA Range.
Open team rounds are offered as part of the AAE Arizona Cup as part of the tournament fee.
First Place Team received $90, Second Place Teams received $60 and Third Place Teams received $30 dollars.
Open Team Round prize money is courtesy of our title Sponsor, AAE Cavalier USA.
The Open Team rounds are arguable the most fun event at the AAE AZ Cup.

AR, CAP and Juniors are ranked for recognition.
Note the strong showing by Mexico’s Juniors.
The AAE Arizona Cup continues to be a great place for CAP Archer to prepare for USIACs.
The 2008 USA Paralympic Team was introduced and warmly received. http://web.mac.com/utahhotshot1/American_Disabled_Archers/2008_USA_TEAM.html


----------

